# Ruined Temple Background (hopefully)



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there thought I would share my attempts at a ruined temple style background for a spare tank I have, yesterday I started drawing a plan for it, today im hoping to get the rough design drawn up on a sheet of Kingspan, I will post up more pictures later if it goes according to plan fingers crossed


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

should look good.. maybe do some of the bricks cracked and crumbling away


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

the top 2 windows arched aswell but does look good


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmm good points definitely needs to be more 'ruined' now I think about it, although Im making such a mess picking the sticky foil off the kingspan it has fingernail marks all over that might do it  and I maybe will arch the top windows cheers for the comments


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Only one image comes to mind with this idea and its this:



















I'd love to go and see something this in real life.

Realistically achieving the original idea may be more problematic than first thought but good luck.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

A word of warning, you have a lot of detail in that plan, in order to maintain it you may be best off building all the bits separate and then building the temple from there, as if you just carve it all out then grout it the grout will fill all your lovingly carved designs. Look forward to seeing how you get on.

Dave


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Only one image comes to mind with this idea and its this:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What a great image, Id love to see this in real life too, so many cool things in the world to see


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

my_shed said:


> A word of warning, you have a lot of detail in that plan, in order to maintain it you may be best off building all the bits separate and then building the temple from there, as if you just carve it all out then grout it the grout will fill all your lovingly carved designs. Look forward to seeing how you get on.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, good point, I was going to try exaggerating the carving and perhaps stick extra kingspan on to give a more dimension to the carving, think its going to be tricky :hmm:


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Well this is it so far I have carved out the rough shapes, im using 3 layers of kingspan so its quite chunky, looking at it again today I can think of a few small changes, I think the arch is perhaps too tall so im going to try softening it by adding extra branches over the top


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

That's looking great so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

This looks like it could be interesting! Ill be watching! :2thumb:


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just an idea, instead of carving out the tree, why not just get a branch in there. As long as you dry it out and use the right species there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

harry136 said:


> Just an idea, instead of carving out the tree, why not just get a branch in there. As long as you dry it out and use the right species there shouldn't be a problem.


I guess Im after a particular look so its easier to carve the tree and hope it gives a nice effect, but on my crested gecko tank I did exactly as you suggest, I had a lovely bit of wood that i had aged in the garden for a year and I designed the rock build around it


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay so today the sun has been shining (even in Scotland for a change!) so iv been busy carving in the garden, bits of kingspan everywhere :gasp: Im quite pleased with it so far although Im wondering if I should exaggerate the carving more so it wont get lost under the grout, Im also thinking it needs a deity of some kind in the archway, might have a go at that but could be kinda difficult hmm, going to glue it together tonight as it looks like cocktail stick acupuncture gone wrong at the minute, want to add some vines too


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats looking rather good, on the tree note, try prying off the bark and glue it on as you like


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

harry136 said:


> Thats looking rather good, on the tree note, try prying off the bark and glue it on as you like


I kinda like that idea Ill maybe try a test patch, Im thinking like the papery bark you get on birches might work?


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

id go for the thicker bark, it'll lastlonger, make sure its dry and not from a toxic species!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hate to burst your bubble but you will loose a lot of that effect during grouting. I'd definitely try exaggerating the carving. What rep is it for again (I'm to lazy to check!)? Might be better going down a different route, less grout more sealer or varnish possibly?

By the way it looks wicked but I really think it won't stay that way unfortunately.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but you will loose a lot of that effect during grouting. I'd definitely try exaggerating the carving. What rep is it for again (I'm to lazy to check!)? Might be better going down a different route, less grout more sealer or varnish possibly?
> 
> By the way it looks wicked but I really think it won't stay that way unfortunately.


I'm guessing, but by the looks of the size, it's for something in the range of an exo 45x45x60? Maybe a 2 foot cube viv. Therefore it's unlikely to be for a critter with the destructive power of a beardie. The OP said it's for a spare viv, so the critter is as yet undecided.

On the previous page I raised similar concerns, but having seen the size, i'm thinking that it's more than likely going to wind up housing a small-ish arboreal lizard or frogs, or similar, which means the OP can seriously compromise with the grout. A couple of thin coats to give texture, and a couple of layers of varnish, and he should be fine. I've used this method in similar vivs without problems, and in fact my African eyed lizards only had a couple of coats of grout in theirs, as they don't have the weight to cause damage.

Of course it could be for one end of a 10 x 2 x 2 and I could be talking bo:censorx, so we'll have to wait and see 

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

my_shed said:


> I'm guessing, but by the looks of the size, it's for something in the range of an exo 45x45x60? Maybe a 2 foot cube viv. Therefore it's unlikely to be for a critter with the destructive power of a beardie. The OP said it's for a spare viv, so the critter is as yet undecided.
> 
> On the previous page I raised similar concerns, but having seen the size, i'm thinking that it's more than likely going to wind up housing a small-ish arboreal lizard or frogs, or similar, which means the OP can seriously compromise with the grout. A couple of thin coats to give texture, and a couple of layers of varnish, and he should be fine. I've used this method in similar vivs without problems, and in fact my African eyed lizards only had a couple of coats of grout in theirs, as they don't have the weight to cause damage.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'd be thinking if it didn't need ultra strength. So what's it for OP? Roughly even...


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> That's exactly what I'd be thinking if it didn't need ultra strength. So what's it for OP? Roughly even...


It is for a spare tank, 45x45 so im thinking for something small like a crestie maybe? Im going to coat it till the detail starts to get lost and seal it with a few coats of matt varnish 

Well I have glued it all together, sanded it and checked it still fits in the tank, added some details, vines and a little deity and given it a thin coat of wall grout although the next coats will be floor grout because I want it to be quite solid, hope you like it so far


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

That's soo good mate! You must be well chuffed! Has got me wanting to have another go at a background! 

There's me telling tomcannon i would'nt want to see another bit of grout!:whistling2::whistling2: haha

Good work ill keep an eye for updates!:2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

going back to my bark idea, instead of actually putting bark on, just press the bark on the wet grout to get the patterning, experiment first tho!


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking good!:2thumb:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a really good effort  it's looking great so far!

Can't wait to see it finished up?


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone much appreciated, Harry I like your bark idea Ill give it a try 
Its had 3 coats of grout and ill give it a few more, It is losing a bit of definition but not bad so far...


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Really liking how this is going so far.

I'm doing a temple build of my own for my Royal's vivarium so it's nice to see the sort of styling that other people are using.

Have you thought about using expanding foam to make the vines/roots?

What sort/brand of grout are you using? I'm trying to find something that has a similarly 'concretey' look.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

That is fantastic, looks really good well done :no1:


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Recluso said:


> Really liking how this is going so far.
> 
> I'm doing a temple build of my own for my Royal's vivarium so it's nice to see the sort of styling that other people are using.
> 
> ...


,
Thanks glad you like it so far, be good to see yours if you have a picture?  I have seen the expanding foam thing used really effectively but Im hopeless with the stuff, just goes everywhere and keeps expanding way past the point I wish it had stopped lol, Iv used floor grout for this, gives a nice solid rocky texture but it doesnt sand very well for finer details.


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Its had several more coats of grout and feels pretty sturdy now, had some time this morning so Iv managed to start painting, this is waaay more fun than grouting  put a few coats on the tree in various shades of brown and I have dry brushed over the brown with a grey colour and painted the vines in a nice shade of green, going to do the stone work in grey now


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

cant wait to see this in situ


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Moonmoth said:


> ,
> Thanks glad you like it so far, be good to see yours if you have a picture?  I have seen the expanding foam thing used really effectively but Im hopeless with the stuff, just goes everywhere and keeps expanding way past the point I wish it had stopped lol, Iv used floor grout for this, gives a nice solid rocky texture but it doesnt sand very well for finer details.


Here's mine in its current stages:










I've just used expanding foam to seal off the edges of the back piece and I'll be sanding them down neatly. I've still got a lot to do. I'll be adding in some tree roots (hence the space up the top) and have a bunch of planters and things going in.

Facebook Album


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe a few bits of moss dotted around the cracks of the bricks/arch ways? Might look like algae and wild plants? Just a thought!


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Recluso said:


> Here's mine in its current stages:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Thats really good, I like how you have styled it round your vents and your deity is amazing! hats off to you it makes mine look rubbish lol :notworthy:


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

PGTibs said:


> Maybe a few bits of moss dotted around the cracks of the bricks/arch ways? Might look like algae and wild plants? Just a thought!


Im going to try glueing some green stuff to mine once its painted


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Moonmoth said:


> Thats really good, I like how you have styled it round your vents and your deity is amazing! hats off to you it makes mine look rubbish lol :notworthy:


I bought it from the Range  They're selling them for around £3.99 at the moment so I'll be coating it with grout and painting it. I can't wait to see how yours looks when it's all done


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

This is it after painting...










and this is it finished with mossy stuff glued on and varnished, just got to put it in the tank now and add some plants, im pretty happy with how its turned out


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

And with the insulation board and paint that I had left over I made an Easter Island head cave


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

looks good haha


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks wicked!


----------

